# how can i tell where my port is being blocked?



## Rotary_Bunta (Sep 23, 2009)

All hail Techsupport forum gurus. ray:

i humbly ask a question. 
i have some IP Cameras on my net work. net work is setup as shown. 

Clearwire modem (displaying external IP xxx.92.89.112) - trendnet gigabit router with internet configuration set to; 
Connected Type DHCP Client
WAN IP Address 192.168.15.4
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.15.1
Primary Domain Name Server 192.168.15.1
Secondary Domain Name Server 192.168.15.1 

i am assuming that this is the ip adress the router is getting from the clearwire modem in order to send/recv. info. 

internal LAN setting of router is set to dhcp 

and the cameras are set to port 81 and 85

i spoke with clearwire tech support and ensured that all traffic was not being blocked and ports are open. 
also spoke to trendnet tech and stated that ports are open. 

i didnt have this issue before using a different router, (netgear prosafe FVG318) so im thinking that its the current router that needs configuring? :4-dontkno

anyways my question; is there a way to find out where the port is being blocked? if that makes any sense. 

thanks in advance. :1angel:



and Lan config;


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that router so I'm going to say, check the user manual.

Login to the router and check the config. Most home routers have a page dedicated to port access. Some brands have all ports open by default, some have most of the ports blocked by default. You would simply need to setup the router to forward the ports you need (81 & 85).


----------



## Rotary_Bunta (Sep 23, 2009)

Dogg said:


> I'm not familiar with that router so I'm going to say, check the user manual.
> 
> Login to the router and check the config. Most home routers have a page dedicated to port access. Some brands have all ports open by default, some have most of the ports blocked by default. You would simply need to setup the router to forward the ports you need (81 & 85).


thanks for the response. according to this. link (TRENDnet | Support| KnowledgeBase | TEW-639GR | How do I forward ports?) 

i have set up port forwarding correctly. 

it says to long in. access the advance tab and select virtual server. pop in the ip address and the ports and thats it. but canyouseeme.org still says request timed out. :4-dontkno


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your clearwire "modem" has to be a modem router combo or the router would not be getting a private ip address [WAN IP Address 192.168.15.4]

To confirm I need to see a ipconfig /all from a pc which is connected to the trendnet router.


----------



## Rotary_Bunta (Sep 23, 2009)

^^^^^
yes you are right, it does assign an internal ip to the trendnet router, i was thinking maybe bridging the trendnet router and have the clearwire modem just give out the internal ip. i can change the ip it gives out to whatever. you think that would work? 
here you go. 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Hydrophreek>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : techbench
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-7D-D1-CA-B1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 24, 2011 9:18:28 A
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 31, 2011 9:18:28 A
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Hydrophreek>


----------

